# BFD needed with SVS PB13-Ultra???



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

I remember reading on the forums somewhere that the SVS PB13-Ultra has some sort of ''Tunability'' to it. 

Is the capability going to do the same thing as leveling the FR like a BFD does?

I'm completely new to this. Saving up for the pb13 and SCS' fronts, sbs surrounds. couple of months out. 

let me know...thanks. 

matt


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In most cases the PB13 ultra should have enough control on it to get it sounding the way you want without a BFD.
The back plate amp built by Bash seen below has lots of adjustments.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

the ultra has a ONE band PEQ.
the BFD pretty much has a million bands of PEQ ...

i find that I still use all 8 PEQ bands of my SMS-1 to "really" flatten the frequency response


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mrsollars said:


> I remember reading on the forums somewhere that the SVS PB13-Ultra has some sort of ''Tunability'' to it.
> 
> Is the capability going to do the same thing as leveling the FR like a BFD does?
> 
> ...


I think that will depend on your room frequency response :yes:

If you have a lot of peaks and nulls in your response, but you have a receiver with a parametric equalizer and your PB13 is also capable of fine tuning the response ... maybe it will be enough to adjust the results :yes:

I'm sure is not the same as using a BFD ... but if you can accomplish the same results without one; Why spend money on one :bigsmile:

There's a member who has a SVS sub (PB12 I think) ... he measured the room response, corrected a peak he had and he is waiting for his new receiver to adjust the rest (his current receiver doen't have PEQ), he is happy with the results and maybe he won't need a BFD at all :yes:


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I have a PC13 Ultra, and use a FBQ2496 (BFD cousin) for the fully parametric capability to dial in the response. The Ultra can only do one PEQ cut + adjust the low end roll off and tuning point. Once you've used a program like REW together with a parametric equalizer on the subwoofer channel, you'll probably not want to give up that level of tuning capability. It's really pretty amazing.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

my reciever is the yamaha rx-v663. not sure of it's capabilities for this. 

i'm also not sure if i will need to use the BFD. but i guess i'll just wait until it's all up and running. 

question.....why is the BFQ2496 considered the ''cousin'' of the BFD. (i thought that WAS the BFD...just the newest version of it) What Behringer product SHOULD i be getting if i feel i need one. 

thanks matt


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I just referred to the FBQ2496 as a "cousin", though you are correct, it is the newer version BFD.


Tim
:drive:


----------

